# ITV 4 on sky system



## racso (28 Sep 2007)

Can anybody tell me how to get ITV 4 on the sky box? I was away recently and the sky box had it yet cant seem to find it on my box. Any help greatly appreciated as i want to see the rugby over the weekend?


----------



## MargeSimpson (28 Sep 2007)

I was given these a while ago, but I'm not sure which is which as I only added ITV1:
10714   V          22.0      5/6
10758   V          22.0      5/6
10832   H          22.0      5/6
10891   H          22.0      5/6
10906   V          22.0      5/6


----------



## DoctorEvil (28 Sep 2007)

MargeSimpson said:


> I was given these a while ago, but I'm not sure which is which as I only added ITV1:
> 10714   V          22.0      5/6
> 10758   V          22.0      5/6
> 10832   H          22.0      5/6
> ...



To enter these codes - hit "Services" button on remote. Then 4 and 4 again.
I think the 10758 one has ITV1 and ITV2 and ITV4.
When the each code is entered hit "Find Chanels".
A list of available chanels will appear - hit Yellow button for each chanel you want and then "Select" on remote to Save.
To view hit "Services" option 9 and select chanel you want.


----------



## racso (28 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all the help folks i'll give it a shot when i get home tonight


----------



## damomac (2 Oct 2007)

There's other channels to be added by this method also

BBC 2 Wales (For welsh Magners League Rugby Matches)
S4C (For welsh Magners League Rugby Matches)
BBC3
BBC4

*10788 V SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

BBC One West Midlands, BBC One North West, BBC One East Yorkshire & Lincolnshire, BBC One Yorkshire & North Midlands, BBC One East Midlands, BBC One East England.


*10803 H SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

BBC One Wales, BBC Two Wales, BBC One Scotland, BBC Two Scotland, BBC Two Northern Ireland, BBC Radio 1, BBC Radio 2*, BBC Radio 3, BBC Radio 4 FM*, BBC Radio 4 LW, BBC Radio Five Live, BBC Radio Scotland FM, BBC Radio Wales FM, BBC Radio Ulster FM, BBC Asian Network, BBC World Service Europe, BBC Radio Five Live Sports Extra, BBC Radio London, BBC 1Xtra, BBC 6 Music, BBC 7, BBC Radio nan Gaidheal.


*10818 V SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

BBC One West, BBC One South East, BBC One South, BBC One South West, BBC One North East & Cumbria, BBC One Oxford.


*10847 V SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

BBC One East(W), BBC One Channel Islands, BBC Parliament.


*12441 V SR 27500 FEC 2/3*

BBC Radio 2, BBC Radio 4 FM


*10714H SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

ITV1 Anglia TV South, ITV1 Anglia TV West, ITV1 Tyne Tees TV North, ITV1 Tyne Tees TV South, ITV News


*10758V SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

ITV1 London, ITV2, Granada TV, Anglia TV East, ITV1 Central West, ITV4


*10832H SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

ITV1 Central South, ITV1 Central East, ITV1 Wales, ITV1 West, ITV1 Westcountry South, ITV1 Border TV


*10891H SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

ITV1 Border TV South Scotland, ITV1 Merdian TV South, ITV1 Merdian TV South East, ITV1 Merdian TV Sussex, ITV1 Merdian TV Thames Valley, ITV1 Yorkshire TV West, ITV1 Yorkshire TV East


*10906V SR 22000 FEC 5/6*

Channel TV, Grampian TV North East, Scottish TV West, Scottish TV East, Ulster TV, ITV3


----------

